# i want to buy a graphics card at rs 5000 to 6000



## wolverine (Jul 30, 2012)

my pc confg : core i3;500gb HDD; 4gb RAM; 17"tft monitor;64 bit.
can some 1 please tell me wat to buy ?? i used many websites but no presponse for my question.. so please answer my question and suggest a better graphics card..


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 30, 2012)

you should have posted this in the graphics card section of the forum. I am sure one of the mods will move it soon. 

I think there are many  1gb DDR5 6xxx cards from ati that will be more than enough to play the latest games in ultra at your resolution. out of the top of my head I think 6750 HD is good and the rate is 5.8k I think.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2012)

*//MOD EDIT:*
Moved to Graphics Card section.

Within 6k, you can try Radeon HD6670 or even 7750 if you have a generic psu and don't want to change it. if you have better psu, 6770.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 31, 2012)

wolverine said:


> my pc confg : core i3;500gb HDD; 4gb RAM; 17"tft monitor;64 bit.
> can some 1 please tell me wat to buy ?? i used many websites but no presponse for my question.. so please answer my question and suggest a better graphics card..


Which PSU do you have? Please do mention it as it helps us in suggesting.


----------



## abirthedevil (Jul 31, 2012)

in the 5-6k range HD 6670 1gb GDDR5 is the best option in my opinion, u should get it locally for 5k and u can run it on local 450w psu although a a descent brand psu is suggested


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 31, 2012)

^Depends on the current supplied by the 12 V Rail of his psu, if it is above 18 A or above, then he can run it, otherwise a change is required.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2012)

abirthedevil said:


> in the 5-6k range HD 6670 1gb GDDR5 is the best option in my opinion, u should get it locally for 5k and u can run it on local 450w psu although a a descent brand psu is suggested



+1 for Sapphire HD 6670 1GB DDR5. If you buy this in ebay, you can prevail 10% off with ICICI banking.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 31, 2012)

wolverine said:


> i used many websites but no presponse for my question.. so please answer my question and suggest a better graphics card..



maybe you didn't care to check back the website whether you got replied or not ?

It's been 2 days since you posted your query.


----------



## wolverine (Aug 1, 2012)

my psu: ac 220v

and mine is ddr3


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 2, 2012)

wolverine said:


> my psu: ac 220v



Then you need to change the PSU you are using.
Buy Corsair CX430V2 @2.4K along-with 6670.
You need to increase your total budget to accommodate both of these.


----------



## wolverine (Aug 2, 2012)

hw much is a 1.5 tb cost ?? and which is better ??


----------



## blogdum (Nov 10, 2012)

HD 6670 or HD 6540 would be suitable.

*//Mod Edit
Do not advertise your blog*


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 10, 2012)

HD 6670 1gb ddr5.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

looks like no one remembers the HD6750 anymore it's around 5.9k


----------



## Cilus (Nov 11, 2012)

For HD6670, even a good local SMPS will do. Check, there is a good 600W PSU from Frontech/Umax available in the market (Probably from same oem) at 740 bucks with a 120mm fan and decent build quality. It claims a 30A in 12V rail. I think if you don't have the budget for good SMPS, opt for that.


----------

